# Brand new site design....need feedback please....



## Guest (Aug 6, 2008)

I launched my new Web site tonight and would like to get some feedback on it. 

I know I"m absent the product photos...we are still working on those. 

www.chesapeakebaybathandbody.com


----------



## pepperi27 (Aug 6, 2008)

I like your site its clean and easy to navigate! The front page photos are beautiful did you take them? I suck at picture taking but practicing.


----------



## Deda (Aug 6, 2008)

Kathy! It looks amazing!  I really love the whole Annapolis thing, esp. Thomas Point - so pretty.

Very calm and pleasing!


----------



## Guest (Aug 6, 2008)

*site*

Thank you so much!!!

I love the Bay!


----------



## Tabitha (Aug 6, 2008)

The colors are soothing & it's VERY easy to navigate which also relaxes your shopper!

I love the empowerment page!

I LOVE the fact that you have a theme! I LOVE LOVE LOVE B&B shops w/ a theme that works & is carried throughout!!!

It is wonderful!


----------



## Lane (Aug 7, 2008)

Beautiful! Love it! ♥


----------



## kwahlne (Aug 7, 2008)

You have a beautiful site, oceanmember!

I noticed a typo on your products..  You have Chesapeake Lavender spelled with "...Ar"  when it I believe it should be Lavend-*E*-r.

Really beautiful site, can't wait to see pics of the products!


----------



## PixieWick (Aug 8, 2008)

Everything looks fabulous !


----------



## Luci (Aug 14, 2008)

Very professional!  Everything is simply stunning.


----------



## soaper41 (Aug 18, 2008)

Beautiful website!
I understand how you love the bay as I live in front of one myself.
Often we experience dolphins jumping at around 6:00 pm.
Thank you for sharing.


----------



## pink-north (Aug 20, 2008)

I think your site is very clean and crisp. I really feel the bay (if that makes any sense). I really like it.  Did you take those pics yourself. Well done. Well placed.


----------



## JumpinKaren (Aug 25, 2008)

Looks awesome!


----------

